# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  طفل بالغ من العمر سنتين يدخن في اليوم 40 سيجاره

## mohamed73

اصطحبت أم إندونيسية طفلها الذي لم يتجاوز السنة الثانية من عمره إلى جمعية  متخصصة بحماية ومساعدة الأطفال ومعالجتهم في جاكارتا، بعد أسبوع على  الانتشار الهائل لتسجيل فيديو يظهر فيه وهو يستهلك السجائر بشراهة، وجذب  انتباه مئات الآلاف حول العالم. والتقت CNN بديانا، والدة الطفل، ألدي، الذي كان يبكي  ويصرخ طالباً سيجارة، مشيرة إلى أن دفعه للإقلاع عن هذه العادة أمر صعب  للغاية، خاصة وأنه يعمد إلى ضرب رأسه بالحائط عندما تزداد لديه الحاجة  للنيكوتين، كما يبدأ في التقيؤ إن انقطع عن هذه الممارسة التي ربما جعلت  منه أحد أصغر المدخنين في العالم. وأظهرت ديانا ندبة عميقة في رأس ألدي، قالت إنه أصيب  بها في نوبة غضب ضرب فيها رأسه بالحائط جراء حرمانه من التدخين مضيفة: "كنت  أدخن وأنا حامل بألدي، ولكنني أقلعت بعد الولادة، ولا أعرف متى بدأ ابني  بالتدخين ولكنني أذكر أننا ذهبنا مرة إلى السوق وعدنا ومعه سيجارة في يده." وأضافت ديانا أن ابنها كان يدخن 40 سيجارة في اليوم،  ولكنه قلص استهلاكه بعدما أخذته إلى الجمعية، وقالت إنها كانت تلاحظ بأن  ملامح الفرح كانت تظهر على ألدي منذ ولادته، عندما كان يشتم رائحة سجائر  يدخنها من حوله. من جهته، قال سيتو ميلادي، رئيس الجمعية الوطنية لحماية  الأطفال في إندونيسيا والمشرف على حالة ألدي إن التدخين شكل جزءا من ثقافة  البلاد لدرجة لم يعد ينفع معها التحذير من مخاطره الصحية. وتابع ميلادي، في حديث لـCNN: "الكثير من أولياء الأمور  يدخنون أمام أطفالهم، بل يمكن رؤية أمهات يحملن أطفالهن بيد، والسيجارة  باليد الأخرى، وهن لا يدركن مدى الخطر الذي يعرضن أطفالهن له." ويعتبر ميلادي أن ألدي هو طفل شديد الذكاء، لكنه "ضحية  مجتمعه،" مضيفاً أن عائلته كانت تعطيه السجائر للتخفيف من بكائه، ولم تقم  بالبحث عن سبل لعلاجه لأسباب صحية، بل بسبب التكلفة المرتفعة للسجائر التي  يستهلكها بعدما بلغت أربعة دولارات يومياً.  وحذر ميلادي من ارتفاع هائل في أعداد المدخنين الصغار  (ما بين تسع وخمس سنوات) في إندونيسيا، يقارب 400 في المائة خلال الفترة ما  بين عامي 2001 و2007، دون أن يستبعد أن يكون ألدي، مجرد "رأس جبل الجليد"  في ظاهرة التدخين لمن هم دون الخامسة من العمر                     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## EZEL

ههههههههه الله يقويه ههههه مشكور أخ محمد , يعني اذا عمره سنتين و 40 سيجارة كيف بس يصير عمرو شي 6 سنين

----------


## narosse27

مشكور أخ محمد

----------

